# [Xorg] El Misterio de GLX (cerrado)

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Buenas y santas, a ver si alguien me tira un salvavidas: No puedo arrancar X si tengo activado el modulo glx, por ende, no tengo aceleración 3D.

He probado con los nvidia-legacy-drivers 1.0.7184, los nvidia-drivers 1.0.8776-r1 y los nvidia-drivers 1.0.9755-r1, estos últimos no soportan mi gpu, descartados...

```
lspci | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)
```

Al iniciar X la pantalla se queda negra, lo último que se lee en el log es que carga el modulo glx, justamente.

```
tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

Backtrace:
```

Y entre medio, se ven una serie de advertencias y errores que no he sabido resolver:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted

(WW) xf86OpenConsole: setsid failed: Operation not permitted

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device CRT-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
```

De los que deduzco que el problema tiene que ver con la resolución de pantalla o frecuencias de muestreo del monitor, va mi xorg.conf:

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        #Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        Card        "Geforce 440"

        #VideoRam       65536

        #Option     "NoLogo" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Realmente se me acabaron las ideas y la paciencia, al menos por hoy. Si alguien tuvo este problema alguna vez y consiguió solucionarlo, desde ya se agradece.

Saludos!

----------

## zorth

hola.

los problemas de las rutas de las fuentes tienen facil solucion: emergelas 

mira que en tu xorg.conf el path a las fuentes exista o te saldra ese tipo de errores.

ademas, me parece que tu xorg.conf esta incompleto. puedes, en modo consola si no te arrancan las X y como root hacer un

xorgcfg

el cual te genera un xorg.conf de forma automatica que te quedara en tu /root. asi pues, copialo en tu /etc/X11 y renombralo a xorg.conf. prueba entonces.

si ves que te funciona, a raiz de ese xorg.conf generado automaticamente, ves editandolo y adaptandolo a tu gusto y necesidades.

te pongo el mio a modo de ejemplo:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "LogitechG5evdev" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

#       Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "xtrap"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout"  "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

      Identifier "LogitechG5evdev"

      Driver "evdev"

      Option "Protocol" "evdev"

      Option "Device"   "/dev/input/event1"

      Option "Dev Name" "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

      Option "Dev Phys" "usb-0000:00:1a.0-2/input0"

      Option "buttons"  "8"

      Option "ZAxisMapping" "7 8"

      Option "Resolution" "1200"

      Option "Emulate3Buttons" "0"

      Option "CorePointer"

      Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "1"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Asus mw221u"

        VendorName   "Asus"

        ModelName    "mw221u"

        HorizSync 30-83

        VertRefresh 56-75

        Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "GeForce 8800 GTS"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

        Option      "NvAGP"  "1"

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"

        Option      "CursorShadow" "true"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "on"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option      "Coolbits" "1"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

      Option      "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Asus mw221u"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gracias por tu respuesta pero lo de las fuentes no me molesta, de hecho, tengo el entorno gráfico corriendo simplemente deshabilitando el modulo glx en mi xorg.conf. Lo que no tengo es aceleración 3D.

La prueba de hacer un xorg nuevo ya la hice, el problema es el modulo glx solamente.

Voy a seguir haciendo pruebas.

Gracias de todas formas. Saludos!

----------

## Cereza

¿Has probado 'eselect opengl set nvidia' despues de compilar los drivers? a mi alguna vez me los ha cambiado solo a xorg-x11 despues de actualizarlos y el efecto era el mismo, que no había aceleración 3D...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Has probado 'eselect opengl set nvidia' despues de compilar los drivers? 

 

Si señor...  Inmediatamente después de compilar los drivers simpre ejecuté ese comando...

Gracias por la respuesta. Saludos!

***EDITO: Parece que tengo un problema en mi CHOST, que ha llevado a que medio sistema se compile para i386 y el resto para i686, seguramente tendré que recompilar Mesa, y Xorg previo haber solucionado este inconveniente. Dejo en pausa este hilo hasta haber terminado con eso.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Cierro este hilo, se ve que la embarré al cambiar mi CHOST, solucionado reemergiendo world.

Gracias a todos.

----------

